# Odd Object in Vagina? Emergency?



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello all! If you recall, two of my does have had miscarriages lately. Well, I had one successful litter and one with problematic babies, but regular birth and a healthy doe.
So! Better luck! 

I am waiting on one last doe to deliver, a full sister to one of the ones that previously miscarried. She has gained weight normally and appears healthy as can be.
She had a crusty small thing in her vaginial opening for the last week, it was cream colored with a brown area. It came out today followed by a small blob of yellowish clearish goo. A small portion of this tiny blob was stringlike. It was not attached to anything and once it fell out, the vaginal area appeared normal and closed off still, like a doe that isn't ready to deliver.
What the heck was that?! I had never seen anything like it! Does it need to be worried about?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It sounds like a semen plug, but they only stay in for a few hours after mating. Keep an eye on her for signs of infection. I've had a doe that got infected, but the discharge was yellowish and runny, not at all like you described.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Um....is it possible that there was ahem...so much...that this is some still falling out with the increased pressure on the area? I though it looked like semen too. Maybe the blob was secretions trying to get the plug out?

My main concern was "uh oh, did I make her water break by prodding a bit?" If you assure me that isn't the case, I would be thrilled. Thank you!!!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Urm, I don't know really... I suppose it's possible. I also suppose it could well have been held in place all this time!

If her sides aren't sucked in and she looks completely healthy then don't worry yourself. If she starts to suck in her sides and her coat looks rough, that probably means there is an infection. I don't know what you do when it comes to culling sick stock vs treating illness, but if you do treat mice get her straight to the vets the moment she looks any worse. She will recover with antibiotics.

Edit: no, you wouldn't have done any damage with gentle prodding  I don't actually think mouse waters break since each kitten comes in it's own sack amd there is very little mess during a birth.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you so much. I will find myself at ease unless I see anything going wrong. She is sleek and fat right now!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

No problem! Best of luck with her


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Well. She is still preggs! Her estimated due date was yesterday and i am so excited. Hurry!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Aha, due to deliver; maybe the gup was the mucus plug/plugs. I've never observed those, but the cervix holds onto it until shortly before birth.

Hope everything come out OK.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, She is delivering now. It has sure been a long delivery at over 4 hours, and I only see two live ones so far. The rest appear dead. I wonder what happened!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Bummer!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

She only has one live one now and still has retained fetuses in one side of her. The live doe baby is being fed. This is a bummer for sure. I'm now attributing all my recent problems to a transition to a mix instead of Mazuri blocks. I am going back to Mazuri blocks, definitely.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm sorry for all the recent issues...maybe she will pull through?


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

i sure do hope so as shes lactating more than the second doe and could mayb foster. I am going to start her on Baytril because she is looking a teensy bit rough.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Cremesicle, the momma in question, has completely bounced back. I'm considering re-pairing her, how long should I wait, and should she go back with some does until then?


----------



## BlackCat99 (Jun 30, 2011)

I think most people will say give her a min. of a month off before trying but if she had issues I would personally give a few more weeks than that just to be sure she is 100% before trying again  good luck


----------



## mouselover01 (Nov 1, 2011)

I had a similar litter recently. Most my mice litter fine. This one mom was in labor for awhile, was bleeding a lot (well, this is actually the first litter I've ever witnessed born so idk), and all the babies were coming out dead.

She's a first time mom, maybe her body was just not ready, or stress during the pregnancy, or something. I'm unsure, but she bounced back the next day and was happy go lucky.

Dad even bit me when I tried to check on her while she was birthing!


----------

